# HELP! somethings really wrong with my puppie's eye!!



## hawaiijenny (Feb 13, 2010)

PLEASE help me..

I just got this new 3 month old maltese puppy like two weeks ago.
I've been to the first office visit and all- he has coughs and stuff.
but, he's on antibiotics now and the coughs seem to be getting better..

however, his right eye seems really weird.

i thought it was a really big vein in the beginning,
but as i take a look at it, it seems to protrude more.. 
and idk if its the thing itself moving, or if its moving along with his eye (just like other veins)

(the sizes that i can uploade are only like 19 kb, when they were originally big sized pics ) 
-------------------------------------------------------------
1. pic called " leo eye a week ago" is a pic that i took a week ago.
it has a thinner looking not protruding red thing
and nothing around it. (so just white) 

2. " leo right eye 1,2,3" are pics from last night. they are however, cut into small pieces I would really .. appreciate it if someone could just open the zip and take a closer look at it. i did attach small cut pics too just in case someone thinks this is some scam.

i can see way more veins around that big red thing now.
and i can see that it's protruding out more than before. and it looks thicker.
and i can see bunch of other things around it now.. whatever it is. 
----------------------------------------------------------------
i know that some veins can be more dominant than others but
this does not just look like its a dominant vein than others..

I'm a student and UCSD
and i can't..
afford to pay to another office visit again (thats like 3 times just this week)
if i can't get any ideas or help then i probably will need to anyways but..

so please help me!!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

As much as it is difficult money wise, having a puppy or a dog is a responsibility that includes financial ability to provide care. Believe me, I go without groceries sometimes to take my animals to the vet, so I understand how hard it is. Cracker cut both hind pads last week, impaled her front pad with a twig etc and I did home care for all of it, avoiding an unnecessary vet visit with good first aid care. 

BUT when it comes to eyes..there is no room for messing around. You need to see the vet again. If something is seriously wrong you can talk to the breeder and the vet about options regarding finances. Your vet may even give you a break on this if it's "nothing" since you've been in so much recently. 

I haven't seen the pics (you can adjust the file size) but am not willing to accept email attachments from people I don't know. I'm sure most of us here feel the same way.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I agree with Cracker that eye issues are not something you want to mess with or ignore.

Can you upload the photo through Photobucket or something similar, and then post a link to it here?


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't be certain, but, it almost looks like some sort of ocular parasite. There are several different parasites that can inhabit the eye but most of the ones I've encountered appeared white, not red. I know that a parasite called Thelazia californiensis is found in california and its main target is the eye. Again, I've never seen it red like that. I know too well about not having any money while you're a student, but, this one may need a trip to the vet if things don't clear up soon.

I'm sorry I can't be more help.


Also (not to freak you out or anything - just info), it is worth mentioning that quite a few different parasites that you wouldn't think of (from heartworms to even more commonly, roundworms) can and do find their way into the eye. We don't get the Thelazia species here in my part of the country, but we do get what's called ocular larval migrans (roundworms in the eye).


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

It does look like some sort of worm. =/ Your best bet would be to bring him in to the vet. Charge the fees to your credit card or something first. Or ask the vet if you can do a payment plan. You might want to look into some pet insurance in the future... they sometimes really save you a lot of money.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

yep, totally looks like a worm moving across the eye. Interesting to see Mr. V what kinda answers you get back as well. 

You need to get this dog to a vet ASAP


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

id be running to the vet the first minute i noticed it.....
but thats just me I guess.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The dispensing of diagnostic opinions on this Internet forum will not be tolerated. It puts the dog, and this forum, at risk.



> *Important - All serious concerns with your dog's health and well-being should be handled by a Veterinarian, so please refrain from asking questions that are best suited for their office.


----------

